# chat room



## rob (Mar 10, 2011)

What ever happen to our chat room? I use to be on a different forum that was not related to wine, but it had a chat room... we had a lot of fun there


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Im guessing that not enough people were involved there!


----------



## Sirs (Mar 14, 2011)

It's still up just gotta follow the link in the sticky and have someone else to talk to lol


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's plan a day and time. I am up for it. Although with the quick response of everyone here it's almost like a chat now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 15, 2011)

Deezil and myself are on there frequently. I haven't been on for the last few days though.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give it a try again when I get some time.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 15, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I'll give it a try again when I get some time.



PM someone here if you like to caht or stop in. Problem is if no one is there you can't leave a msg. because as soon as you leave it deletes your posting.

Leaving it open is fine waiting to here a sound of someone posting if your volume is up will work but if inactive after awhile it will log you off. I will post a (.) if I am waiting for someone to pop in or better yet post 'em first.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 15, 2011)

I gave up no one was ever in there... got all lonely n junk talking to myself...


----------

